# Fountain Pen Kit



## jtrusselle (Jan 26, 2017)

I have an order for a fountain pen with italic stub extra fine nib and converter.  Anyone know where I can order a kit?  It must have silver trim.


----------



## mecompco (Jan 26, 2017)

Here, perhaps: Silver Pen Parts

How are things in South Berwick? Probably about the same as here in Fairfield. 

Would love to see a pic of the pen when you get it done!

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 26, 2017)

jtrusselle said:


> I have an order for a fountain pen with italic stub extra fine nib and converter.  Anyone know where I can order a kit?  It must have silver trim.


 There are lots of places to get a kit - you need to find where you can get the nib/feed to fit the kit you select.


----------



## jtrusselle (Jan 26, 2017)

Good hear in South Berwick. Warm today with temps in the 40's!


----------



## bmachin (Jan 26, 2017)

Meisternibs/Goulet/Edison has a 1.1mm Italic that I don't think would qualify as an extra fine stub so you are almost certainly looking at getting a custom grind.  The first person who comes to my mind is Linda Kennedy at Indy-Pen-Dance.  If she can't fit your time schedule, maybe she can suggest someone else who can.  You might also check with the folks at Fountain Pen Network who are a lot more knowledgable about nibmeisters than most of us over here are.

Bill


----------



## jtrusselle (Jan 26, 2017)

Smitty37 said:


> jtrusselle said:
> 
> 
> > I have an order for a fountain pen with italic stub extra fine nib and converter.  Anyone know where I can order a kit?  It must have silver trim.
> ...



Thought of that but no luck finding a kit with replaceable nib.


----------



## bmachin (Jan 26, 2017)

Regarding replacement nibs for kits see here for Jowo:
Meisternibs - Nib Compatibility

and here for Bock:
Bock nibs, Beaufort fountain pen nibs. Find a nib for your fountain pen here

Most if not all kits allow you to replace at least the nib and some the feed as well.  People upgrade all the time.

Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 26, 2017)

If you're serious about "silver trim" -- as in, "solid Sterling silver components" -- then the person to speak to is Mike Redburn of Silver Pen Parts. (He's also the IAP Activities Manager, you'll be able to send him a private message.)

Mike is able to fix you up with pens that take either JoWo or Bock nib units.

There are several folks who offer nib grinding as a service. Personally, I'd start with a JoWo nib from Meisternibs.

Mike Redburn might be able to include that with the purchase of the silver pen parts so you don't have to buy things from all over the place. He probably knows a nib grinder too.


----------



## jtrusselle (Jan 31, 2017)

bmachin said:


> Regarding replacement nibs for kits see here for Jowo:
> Meisternibs - Nib Compatibility
> 
> and here for Bock:
> ...



Thanks Bill!


----------

